
Ask HN: Any Pygments (code syntax highlighter) alternatives? - rampatra
I want a Java library that will do code syntax highlighting just like Pygments does. I am not using Pygments because it&#x27;s written in Python and I want a Java library. I know that Pygment can be used in Java (with the help of Jython) but still curious to know whether there are any alternatives.
======
verdverm
Where do you want syntax highlighting to be visible?

~~~
rampatra
On the UI, of course. Do you mean to say that I can use some js libraries and
do the highlighting on the client-side?

~~~
verdverm
Yea, highlight.js is awesome and it's pretty easy to add new languages. Your
code still looks like code, highlight handles breaking it down into html

~~~
rampatra
Yes, if I don't get any good options in Java then I would go with either
codemirror (used in the dev console in many browsers) or highlight.js

